# Whats new from Golden Key for 2004....



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

We have a Super Line up....

1)The Infiniti Micro Dropaway...
2) TKO Target in Silver and Black....
3)New Containment Rest ....
Something New- Something Different
4) New cut on contact Broadhead
5) New Scope w/FeatherVision Lens and all metal Body at the best price.

This and a Few more Items!!!

GKF Tech


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

How about tellin us about stuff we don't know about??? Or are you gonna make us wait till the ATA show?


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*RE: are you gonna make us wait till the ATA show?*

Here is a pic of some of the new stuff

I like how the wisper disk has adjustment for elevation
and I cant wait to get my hands on the new target model TKO


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

GKF's Wisper Disk looks to me as a poor copy of the Whisker Biscuit. 

It would appear, to me, that the vanes would have to line up exactly with the slots for it to shoot well. The WB can be shoot without considearation of were the vanes line up. Tried the Funnel by GKF and didn't like that for the same reason.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey bingo flyer dont you think it would be best if you actually tried it first fefore you start bashing the product?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

bingo... but maybe w/ this method the vane will last alot longer.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Would you have a Martin bracket for the new infinity drop away?
Also looking for a good fall away solution when using furyx and
nitrous-x


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Harold
LMAO  I love your signasture! it wouldnt be a bad idea to wear a neck brace either


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Thank you. Must admit I stole it from here some time ago.
(Could have made it myself, but time is money)
Hope the maker of it are not to pissed off....


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

Probow1

I tried their Funnel which also had to be tweeked to get vane clearance and didn't like it, other than flattening out the Funnel it looks like the same rest.

KBacon
I must have nearly a thousand shots through the WB on each of my arrows and the only damaged fletching is from being knock of by other arrows. Simple sulution is to use AAE Fast Flyte vanes, they are made for the Whisker Biscuit.

I have been bow hunting since 1949 and have tried more rest than I care to admit and the WB is the best hunting rest available!


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

BF 

which is it, a poor copy of the wisker biscuit or a flattened out funnel rest?
Either way it is your personal biased opinion that is not supported by any kind of testing of the product.

this is the kind of posting that really gets me wound up


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Subjective*

I guess it all is subjective. Since I had about 10 people throw away their WB after trying the Funnel rest.....and in cold wet weather you do not have to spray the funnel rest with any water reppelent so it will not freeze.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks like more good products from GKF. 

GKFTech, how long till the new products are ready for ordering by dealers?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Tested Funnel REST*

I have tested the funel rest you can find the review at fastest bows.com and on www.bowhunting.net


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Marcus ...should be ready after shows..*

We will be shipping soon...

Response is super...
TKOs are starting to ship now..

GKF Tech


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

What's gonna be the difference w/ the new TKOs?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*TKOs..whats...*

New will be a Target Version in choice of Black and Silver and 
includes the Plated Premo launchers and Venom target launcher.

GKF tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*TKO*

There are a lot of good rests out there.....but when you get to the tenth round.....there will be a Total Knock Out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

*send us one*



Probow1 said:


> *Hey bingo flyer dont you think it would be best if you actually tried it first fefore you start bashing the product?
> *


 Hey bingo ,,,lets see if they will send us one to try,,we can do a field test on them,,,,its going to be hard to beat the WB,,


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

5) New Scope w/FeatherVision Lens and all metal Body at the best price.
.
.
.
.
.
.can we see a pic and price point..........thnx


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

rangerunner,

The only way I would even try one would be if they would publish my report on how it compairs to the Whisker Biscuit. Tried the Funnel and it's terrible (IMO), I think they made the Funnel shaped like a funnel to advoid patten problems and then found that they may be able to copy the WB anyway. 

Can't even imagine what it would do in freezing rain, sleet, or even snow all of wich I hunt in with the Wisker Biscuit. If they send it I'll try it but will tell it as it is when compaired to the original.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

*Would you have a Martin bracket for the new infinity drop away?*

I'm with Harald. How about it GKF? Also the X solution.


----------



## wvabowhunter (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't come on here to run down gfk's new product, in fact I think they make great products. However, I do find it a little humorous that their new rest looks an alot like a wb, when they run that ad in all of the magazines putting the wb down.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*WV...the shape is like our funnel, yes*

and open like our Shoot Out..Yes

That look is a look of a many rests of the past
and thats where any similarities end.

The Whisper Disk uses a unique non abrasive patented closed cell material that is soft and quiet..like a wet suit and no need to add sprays in snow or rain.

Try it and you will hear and feel the difference.

GKF tech


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

broadhead looks exactly like a simmons shark


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Funnel does not work*

Now that is a funny one!!!!!Since the largest buck killed that thepic was brought in the shop was a 10 pointer 250lb field dressed......killed with a Jennings CMX.......with a funnel rest and with 5" vanes shooting fingers!!!!!!! My Ram went down rather nicely with a funnel rest shooting 5" feathers finger shooting!!!!!I do not knock WBs.......just telling the truth about the Funnel rest. And the 10 guys that threw away the WB.


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Plottman, I was just thinking the same thing! Well, OK not Exactly like a Simmons Shark. I 've never used them, but I hear they're great heads. Anyway, the Golden Key head uses the same principle to minimize surface area, but still provide max cutting diameter. Also, no holes in the blades should reduce noise as well as nix unwanted aerodynamic effects.

Seems like a lot of compound shooters are looking at two blade heads again, go figure!


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

gkf teck

Looks like a whisker buiscut without the whiskers, and the broadhead looks like a simmons land shark. 

What are you guys trying to do? Pull the wool over our eyes?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*PLEASE.. APA dude..*

Not pulling just Proving...

Something New something better...
New stuff...We have
A Dropaway that is PROVEN called the TKO!
You do need CLEARANCE on a rest especially a Dropaway 

A Patented Disk that is quiet and superior and will not damage fletching .something better. 
A sweep wing broadhead design done in the past as far back as the 1500s. it is tough priced right and true quality.

Look Pro guy, you are finding out IT TAKES YEARS in this industry to gain the trust of Archers.
GKF has over 35 years and you?

A company cannot just put out a item and say it works.
It needs to work...

GKF Tech


----------



## LandNav (Dec 22, 2003)

GKF Tech,

Love to see some pics and info on the Infinity Mirco Dropaway!!! I already have a WV shop trying to order one for me......show us the pics


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*LandNav..*

I posted a link to a nice review on the new Infiniti Dropaway with 
Pictures...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=391473#post391473

PM me if you have anymore questions..

GKF tech


----------



## Hoggler (Jul 2, 2003)

Can't beat the infinity

No lock down micro adjust, ball bearing for smooth action, microadjustable spring tension, fall away compatable, with a waranty.

I would have to disagree with bingo that the wb is the best arrowrest available. Although those types of rest have there benefits (being able to shoot with your bow upside down), but if accuracy is the test then as stated above I would have to disagree.

Hoggler


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Unique opportunity*

Hanging around an archery shop 32 hours a week (I am on a full disability) and helping out lets me see a lot of products and I test everything before I will take it to the field and I will even 3D shoot it before hunting with it. What I write about and endorse has to satisfy me, and my shooting standards. Shooting fingers is, in my opinion, harder then shooting a release, so if it does not do what I think is a good job.....it comes off my bow and Itry something else......NO MATTER WHO MAKES IT!!!!!!! So far out of all I have tested/tried.....Golden Key has been the most consistent in quality, doing what it says and backing it up with 100% guarantee. That is why I choose it no other reason. There are a lot of other good companies out there.....If you are not honest in this business you will not last long. The archery industry is one of the smallest industries in the USA today.....who knew that?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Marcus ... and others come on by the booth..*

I will show you all the goodies....Booth #317

Hoggler got to SEE that new sight!

GKF Tech


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

GKF Tech;
I cant wait to see the GKF items at the ATA Show, Gonna have to take a good look at the Infiniti Micro Drop Away, this one looks like it might just need to be my new rest 
Deborah Knoff


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*ATA show*

Wish I could go..........I have to man the store while my boss gets to go see all ther new items. BAH BAH BAH!!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Toxo... I was sorry you could not go.*

But I will be sending you out a Whisper Disk rest to try out.
"IT WORKS"

This rest was real popular at the ATA and I am sorry we were so Busy at the booth,that some folks had to come by many times to catch me freed up.

The T.K.O. was a Hit and the Infiniti Dropaway and Banshee head were Hott.

GKF RT


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've been around in the game for a number of years - - mid 1960's, and GKF has been around since the early 1970's - The GKF company KNOWS arrow rests and arrow rest technology and design better than any arrow rest company out there, IMHO.

So this GKF is copying this or that is probably unfounded - - GKF has probably had a prototype of the designs in question for YEARS but didn't like something about it, so didn't mass produce it.

Many of the designs out now by othere companies are mere copies or improvements of GKF designs from years past. GKF also improves their designs as technology advances; that is the name of the game.

The other rests are fine and if that is what a person wants, then that is fine too - but INFORMED buying is very important that a person should check it out USE IT and decide for themselves what they like.

But if a person hasn't EXPERIENCED it then it isn't in their best interests to bash or bad-mouth it - unless you like egg on your face or licorice flavored foot, or eating bird feathers!

Terms like "piece of crap", 'Junk" should never enter into a professional comment concerning a product line - ESPECIALLY by a person that is trying to PROMOTE a line - - bad decision to use derogatory terms. People will get defensive and fight back however, just the nature of the game.

The 2004 line of GKF has some fantastic rests - too many too choose from IMHO, but we Americans love lots of choices to blend the pot - our country is built on CHOICES and we are free to make them - -thank heavens, cuz were it not for our ability to make choices we might well be speaking some other language today and not have that freedom of choice. Think about WWI and WWII and how close we came to losing it all.

field14


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I really checked out the whisper disk while I was at the ATA show. I think this will work well. Yes you may have to rotate your nock slightly to get the lead edge vane started. But that's not a big deal. 

The TKO target is also a nice setup. I hope to have these soon.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*cg...*

The DISK was a big Hit at the ATA.
It is much quieter and lasts long and it has many features that make it BEST.

All we say is"Give it a shot"

Thanks for the look.

GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*SBD*

That is Golden Keys middle name........Silent But Deadly!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work GKF Tech!!!!


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

This is not a bash, just a question for GKF Tech. 

I know you can't give away any trade secrets, but I am also wondering how the Whisper Disk can allow vanes to pass through those tiny-looking slits without any damage. Is it that the lead edge of the vane must line up, then the rest of the vane follows and starts to spin the arrow? Is it that the material making up the rest is flexible enough to allow a little movement?

I currently am shooting with ACCs and hard right helical vanes with a Whisker Biscuit rest. With firm vanes like the Bohning or AAE Speedflites, I have no damage, and the broadhead accuracy is very good. The one thing I really like about the appearance of the Disk is that it is a full circle, not a cut off circle like the Biscuit. I use the standard Biscuit with a QS kit, and have to have the cock vane up to avoid problems with the bracket at the bottom. Obviously the disk has no such problem. 

Just wondering how I could get hard helical vanes through those little slits. 

Thanks.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Why do I use GKF*

Exsperience 35 years in the bussiness,I have been shooting and hunting for 25,never a problem.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*As said...*

The Disk is made of a Closed Cell polymer and flexes open to provide a out for the arrow.
The BIG plus is how quiet it is...

It is a good shooter.

GKF Tech


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

*GKF Tech*

Any speed loss with the whisper disk? I currently hunt with a whisker biscuit and only lost 1 fps with it.
thanks,
Joey


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Speed loss*

There is 2 fps loss in the funnel. I imagine the whisper will be a lot less if any.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Very Minimal....*

The Disk uses a different material that does give well and the Vanes or Feathers clear through slots with little resistance or slow down.
The Patented replacable Disk provides a Quiet holding ability that also is unaffected by weather.

GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*WHISPER DISC*

You hve to have it in your hand to see it and feel it........when you do........almost anything like it will be obsolete...except the shoot out and in my opinion.........the funnel is a great rest(have it on all mt bows) but this Whisper Disc is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Toxo...*

And with Fingers too ,the Disk works!

GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Whisper Disc*

I shot it with fingers and it flew beautifully!!!!!!!


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Can I assume that Cabelas will have the grain scale in stock relatively soon? I am in the market for one and would like to try it.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Hoyt Power Drop*

Dont forget the Hoyt Power Drop. Works on regular bows as well.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*New TM Hunter*

The New TM Hunter is going to be great for all hunters. Much easer to adjust left & right now. 

The Horse Shoe Launcher should fit it as well.


----------

